# Best Job in the Cigar Industry



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

For those of you that are really close to the industry or know someone who is, what is the best job to have in the Cigar Industry?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

to me would be any job in the industry. I tried once. Didnt work out. Maybe one day.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

chip19 said:


> For those of you that are really close to the industry or know someone who is, what is the best job to have in the Cigar Industry?


I'd love to be a sales rep.. But then again, I like driving and traveling.
Scott


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Blender..


----------



## Smokincrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

Paid Taste tester


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

A B&M owner....


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Since sales reps spend about 4 days a week on the road I would have to agree with a B&M Owner


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Quality Control


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Quality Control would be sweet!


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

Sales Rep = money and connections in any industry.


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

Rocky Patel's Job :biggrin:


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Simple.

Become Pepin Garcia.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

to heve my own cigar family but if I couldn't do that I would say sales rep


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Q/A or B/M owner


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

own my own BM and quality control


----------



## Wiseash (Jan 30, 2008)

Writer for one of the cigar mags.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Sales rep or B&M owner...

I've always wondered how you break into the business as a sales rep, on top of being knowledgable about cigars and a good "people person" I guess you just have to know the right people?


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Sales Rep.

Actually, I would love to be involved at any level.


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

Sam Leccia, hands down best job right now. Well, except all the being away from your family business.


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

janitor


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd love my own B&M, but there's no way it'd fly with the current anti-smoking hysteria here, and I don't have the money.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Do reps make good money?


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

I'd love to learn how to farm tobacco and roll cigars well (striped BBMF well), but I would definitely burn out if it was my job day-in day-out.

Owning a B&M would be fun, but I don't have a lick of retail knowledge beyond being nice to people.

So, if I had to work in the tobacco industry, I'd want to be a taste-tester with a multi-million dollar salary.


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

Once I get my BA (about a year) I will be looking for a job in the industry, hopeful to become a sales rep.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

adamsdb said:


> Sam Leccia, hands down best job right now. Well, except all the being away from your family business.


I can't argue with a single word.

Thanks man...I love what I do.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I'd love to be a product / sales rep. It's what I do now and to do it for a Cigar company that has a quality product....man, that would be Heaven!!!! I recently met the Rocky Patel sales rep for the NY area, Mike. I told him to let me know if he ever wants to give up that part of his territory!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Sales rep. would be great! It would nice to have a job you have a passion for.


----------



## Wiseash (Jan 30, 2008)

CTDavis said:


> Once I get my BA (about a year) I will be looking for a job in the industry, hopeful to become a sales rep.


Then you need to be getting your feet wet in the industry now. Whether it's part-timing at the local B&M (good way to meet reps) or interning for a manufacturer (assuming they use interns), the industry is all about relationships, so the sooner you start building, the better.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

The seed planter./no but really the owner with your name on the box ,and its a great cigar line.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I think a Rep would be a great job. With dreams of course of having your own cigar one day. He is the rough draft of my Band


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Cigar photographer, hehe.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

boomerd35 said:


> Cigar photographer, hehe.


I'm with you on that one Troy!


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

R&D, no question


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

boxer757 said:


> Sales rep or B&M owner...
> 
> I've always wondered how you break into the business as a sales rep, on top of being knowledgable about cigars and a good "people person" I guess you just have to know the right people?


How I got mine was interesting.

I joined Stogie Review early last year, Frankie Santos sent us all a sampler. I asked him about his web site and he said he was looking for someone. After the RTDA we agreed to terms, he had it designed, I built it. During that time I asked if they had a Vegas rep, he said no. I said I was interested and he wanted to wait until the site was live. Once that was done, I was given the rep job.

So pure luck on that one!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> How I got mine was interesting.
> 
> I joined Stogie Review early last year, Frankie Santos sent us all a sampler. I asked him about his web site and he said he was looking for someone. After the RTDA we agreed to terms, he had it designed, I built it. During that time I asked if they had a Vegas rep, he said no. I said I was interested and he wanted to wait until the site was live. Once that was done, I was given the rep job.
> 
> So pure luck on that one!


That is a great story!

I would love to find a way into the cigar industry once I get my B.S. but it just seems because it is relatively small that it would be really hard to break in as a rep or anything short of opening up your own b&m.


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

i would love to work in a B&M period. i was supposed to up at school, but things fell through. 

i think any job in this industry would be enjoyable at this point in time, because, well...i have no job, so it'd be doubly great!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Owner of your own cigar brand, hands down. Sam, I'm extemely jealous!! 

If I'm not the owner, then Sales rep is the best job hands down. I love my job...B&M owner???nnnnnaaaa, dealing with all of the paper work, schedules, taxes, inventory, SALES REPS, employees....nope, its all about being a sales rep.

I worked part time in a Cigar shop for seven years to support my hobby. I got to know everyone in the industry (helps when that shop is one of the top 10 accounts in the US). I talked to the reps, asked questions, learned everything I could about every cigar. Then, I heard threw the grapevine that CAO needed a rep in my territory, sent my resume to the right person, got an interview, flew to Nashville for a second and then was offered the job. I've been smiling ever since!!

BTW, Owners of B&M's still have to PAY for their smokes, I dont....that is one perk you cant beat....


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> BTW, Owners of B&M's still have to PAY for their smokes, I dont....that is one perk you cant beat....


that may be the best perk of them all


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

I'd like to be the father of the owner/prez of a company. You can just sit around all retired and whatnot, and your son hooks you up with the very best of the cigars.


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

Call rep. for Thompson's :biggrin:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I would love to be a rep!!! It would be fun to work part time in a B&M also though.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Great stories by Justin and Brian about how they got their gigs. Thanks for sharing those guys. If I had an ounce of sales ability, maybe I'd try to become a sales rep in the cigar industry.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Owner of your own cigar brand, hands down. Sam, I'm extemely jealous!!
> 
> If I'm not the owner, then Sales rep is the best job hands down. I love my job...B&M owner???nnnnnaaaa, dealing with all of the paper work, schedules, taxes, inventory, SALES REPS, employees....nope, its all about being a sales rep.
> 
> ...


for sure you have a great job unlimited cao's


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

would love to work parttime in an upscale, classy B&M just schmoozing and sharing with fellow B/SotLeaf and I would work for cigars as my payment! Now that would be great for me!!! 
Best,
Ylo2na/Chuck


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

hey sam and brian:


any chance you too can hook me up in the cigar industry???


PLEASE?!?!?!?!?


damn...thought so


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I've already said "sales rep", but I want to change my position. I want to the traveling massage therapist for:

CAO Girls
Heaven Cigars Girls
Anything other company that has girls like that who travel

:biggrin:
Everybody has a dream


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

BagfullofPings said:


> I've already said "sales rep", but I want to change my position. I want to the traveling massage therapist for:
> 
> CAO Girls
> Heaven Cigars Girls
> ...


Now we're talking! Wonder how I'd explain it to my wife though :baffled:


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't mean this in a flip sort of way... but I hear a lot of good ideas. Why don't some of you guys just do it? I know porrigity and brianee93 have talked about it, so they have taken the first step. YES, it's very difficult to quit the comfort of your current job/career. For guys who would like to be sales reps, you wouldn't believe some of the boneheads that get hired. For every Sam Leccia, or Bigfoot, or other BOTL on this board, there are just as many dolts, as I am sure Sam and Brian would attest.

Making a switch means sacrafice of some sort. If you're not willing, then that's cool. If you really want to make a change and love your job/career, *then figure out a way to make it happen!*

If I hear of an opening for a rep, I'll try to post it here. I would be willing to make a call if I know someone at the company, too. If I can help someone get into a career they love, then I'd be glad to do it. That doesn't just go for the cigar business. If you love cigars, but have a passion for fishing, then DO THAT! Do what you love, and the money will follow (unless you have a really shitty idea!).

Didn't mean to rant or 'jack the thread, but I am very passionate about being your own boss/doing what you love. I worked in radio for 8 years (what I went to college for), then worked at a brewery for a little over a year before opening my own shop. Being your own boss is the best. The only pinhead I answer to is ME!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Colibri/Dupont needs a rep in the North Texas/OK area


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

i wish i could just make that jump....but i;m in college, which my parents are paying for. i need to at least finish that otherwise its a huge waste of their money, and also, if the cigar industry doesn;t work out, i need a degree in something, at least


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Colibri/Dupont needs a rep in the North Texas/OK area


Is that available in part-time?


----------



## cjd-uk (Jan 7, 2008)

Brian (Bigfoot),
Could I adopt you (or you me!)?
When all the paperwork is done I'm sure you would like to help your old dad (old son) with his 2/ day premium cigar (CAO for example) habit.

Just a thought

Colin


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

cjd-uk said:


> Brian (Bigfoot),
> Could I adopt you (or you me!)?
> When all the paperwork is done I'm sure you would like to help your old dad (old son) with his 2/ day premium cigar (CAO for example) habit.
> 
> ...


My 5-month old is named Colin, so maybe you could PIF to _your_ old dad w/ a 2-3 cigar habit :redface:


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

I gotta agree with Brian, being a sales rep is an amazing job. I was lucky enough to take over part of Sam's territory when he moved on to Nub and have loved every minute of it. To be completely engulfed in the industry day in and day out is amazing, It truely is a dream job.


----------



## hiway_87 (Mar 16, 2008)

sales rep...that's where all the power, connections, and free stuff are at. as a sales rep you have to know the product you are selling and what better way than trying it out. hell my sales reps at the restaurant are always throwing me free bottles of wine to taste and drink. my wine cooler is nice and fully stocked but i guarentee not as much as theirs is.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Smoking Them !


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*i would be a gordon mott or james suckling. those dudes are the wheel in cigar. people come to them. they have no company to hold alliances to. they get paid to voice their opinion. they get product from every known cigar company and accessory brand. they created a piece of cigar legend that will be around for years to come. *


----------

